

Microsoft to Create a Windows Tablet PC (Failure). Again - nextparadigms
http://nextparadigms.com/microsoft-to-create-a-windows-tablet-pc-failure-again/
Microsoft just can't learn from its own history. Tablets with Windows don't make sense. Read on to see why not and if there's  hope for Microsoft in a tablet dominate world.
======
evo_9
"I believe Microsoft is already working hard at making the next version of
Android, as tablet-friendly as possible."

What? The author needs to reread and edit the end of this otherwise good
article. There are some other typo's too, but this statement stuck out the
most - it just doesn't make any sense unless he meant to say 'next version of
Windows'.

------
shelley69
Correct

